
Mailchimp to Sendy: Cutting Email Costs by 100x - vzhou842
https://victorzhou.com/blog/mailchimp-to-sendy/
======
LemRemy
Really interesting blog article, thanks. I think you forgot to mention
maintenance/support and availability in the costs which are a huge part of
MailChimp or any other mail provider. In fact, that's why I'm paying those
kinds of services.

What do you think about it? Thanks

